# When will eggs come?



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I have 3 EE. They are 7 months old. No eggs! There comb is nice and red. I have them on layer mash. I keep a small bowl of oyster shells for them. There happy birds. And we as a family love to take care o them. But it's starting to get a little old not seeing any eggs yet! I read conflicting story's on when to expect eggs! If any one has any advice they can give, I would sure appreciate it. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have 3 pullets here who are 10-11 months old who haven't laid yet, despite receiving good care, nutritionally complete diets, parasite control etc. some just don't want to ever give up those first eggs.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

They will surprise you some day. My youngest girls did they wouldn't lay for the life of them and one day I watched them looking at an older hen, and after she laid the egg they went and looked it all over like what is that. The following day I saw one of my Delawares sit right there and out came a tiny little pullet egg. It was so cute, her sister stood there watching her and a few days later she did it to.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! 10-11 months old with no eggs. That's crazy. Lol well I sure hope they start soon for you! I am still waiting for them to surprise me. Every morning first thing I go out to the coop and look! But nothing! But I sure love all my hens! I just can't wait for the reward of my labors! Just thought I might see something by now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have some lay by 16 weeks and then there are these ones who just refuse. Chickens will be chickens lol. I think it's like watching a kettle boil, when you say to heck with it - that's when eggs will come.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I purchased an assortment of chicks last august and included in the bunch were two Easter eggers. They layed their first eggs last month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh man! I was hoping for them to start sooner! Oh well, there part of our family now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I found my first egg to day!!!!! When out to the coop before lunch and it was on the ground! The only bad thing was our little dog got to it before I did:/ But it's a start! We have eggs now. Such a cool thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## sheepdog79510 (Apr 19, 2014)

I heard if you put wooden eggs in the nest box it will help getting the chickens to start laying. I know once my first chicken started laying the others soon followed.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It's one of those fancy breeds that lay around 8-9 months

Ironically, I use plastic easter eggs as trainer eggs


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I put some plastic eggs out today so I hope it works! I found one egg a couple of days ago. It was my first one. And nothing sence!:/ is this normal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes it is, lots of inconsistency with those first few eggs.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> Yes it is, lots of inconsistency with those first few eggs.


they are just breaking in their "equipment"


----------

